# shrimp shedding!?



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

what am i supposed to do with the shedded exoskeleton?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Leave it or can it. I let mine rot. And it's called a "Molt".


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

letting it rot wont raise the ammonia?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

No, Not enough to notice and your cleanup crew should clean it right up.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

excatly... molts are good for fish and inverts alike.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Cool ! That's something new I learned today !! I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yep, leave it in there. It's part calcium etc. also so your shrimp may start to snack on it. My hermit crabs and coral banded shrimp all molt once a month...I don't even bother to pick the shells out anymore. By the end of the week, they're usually eaten already.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

well I cleaned it out cuz I was in a hurry this morn and didnt get to see the rest of the posts. but thanks for the info, I will def. leave it in there next time


----------

